# What Sight Are You Using For 3D?



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I just eyeball the business end of my goldtip, and let er' rip.


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

Sure Loc Supreme with a SS


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Spott Hogg Hog It


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Extrem Sniper 500 modified with 18" fiber optics.


----------



## quiver (May 15, 2004)

Sword acu-site


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I use my VBG proslide .019 for everything.


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

spott hogg hogg it


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Toxonics Naildriver with Boss 4x Scope


----------



## Supershot (Oct 18, 2002)

I am using a CBE 3D ML with a shrewd scope


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*cbe 3d ml shrewd scope*

same as supershot with an up pin and without a lens.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*sight*

Copper John Dead Nuts Pro II :shade:


----------



## gevans (Mar 1, 2004)

Spot Hogg Hogg-It


----------



## mlk3454 (Feb 14, 2005)

CJ Pro III


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

CJ Ants and Bullseye Millinium AP Dominator II :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

CJ Pro III


----------



## PSE Mikey (Jan 31, 2004)

CBE 3D-XL .019 red pin up


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

CJ Antz w/Extreme scope no lense


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Sure-loc Challenger (supreme when it comes in) slide bar w/ sure-loc 29mm scope .55 diopter... also with the lp pro light...


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

CJ Antz with a 3X CR scope, a down pin, and an LP pro light with a clear .019 fiber


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Sureloc Supreme 6" ext 4" rack
Bullseye AP Millenium Scope
2x & 4x .019 fiber CenterFire Lens
.08 Pin point fiber optic light system(For Techno Hunt room)


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

Extreme sniper :thumbs_up


----------



## cenarbowman (Mar 29, 2005)

*sight*

I shoot a copper john ants with a shrewd 4x scope on my open bow and a spot hogg hogg-it on my fixed pin bow.


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey cdnarcher I guess I am in real trouble next time we go out, I will start practicing right away :cocktail:


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

extreme sniper 500
just ordered a set of sword accusite


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

CBE Tec Lite and the new scope they came out with the first year.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*cj III*

best value out there


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Sword micro with 3rd plane. Tough as nails.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*hogg it!!*

Use 1 hogg it for 3D and 1 for hunting, same base different bar and pins!!!


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Spot Hogg Hogg-It for MBR class and a SureLoc Supreme and Extreme Scope with an up-pin and no lens for open class.


----------



## XADDICT (Apr 12, 2005)

Sure Loc Supreme with an Extreme X3D scope and a 6X lense.


----------



## stevehoyt (Mar 2, 2004)

*sight*

Cobra Sidewinder LX Bow Sight c/w 6 - 0.19 pins


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

Cbe Pro Lite - Cbe Scope 2x Lens Works For Me !!!!!


----------



## PSE Mikey (Jan 31, 2004)

Dave2 said:


> CBE Tec Lite and the new scope they came out with the first year.


Dave2, how do you like the new CBE scope? I was thinking of trying one this winter for spots.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

CJ Ants and Bullseye Millinium Grande Dominator 3X or 5X. I just switch to the 3X, I think I like it better for 3D.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

CBE TH3 with CBE Quadlite scope.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

on one bow, an el cheapo 4 pin sight that i customized. this is my hunting/3D bow. 

on the other, a sure loc lite with homemade scope and 6X lens. this is a target bow, but i use it to shoot Open 3D.


----------



## PENNSYLVANIA_10_PNT (Feb 17, 2005)

*3d Sight*

Use Use A Sure Loc Challenger With A Black Eagle 42 Mm Scope With A 4x Lense With A Fiber Post, Or A Cr Apex Scope Set Up The Same Way.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*what sights are you using for 3d*

I'm using copper johns ants w/ sure-loc pin attachment and .19 razor pins.


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

another Copper John Pro- III here :thumbs_up


----------



## cachehunter17 (Dec 15, 2004)

Spot Hog Hogg It small guard, .019 pins


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Spot Hogg Hogg It 2" guard and .019 pins


----------



## Mike Rhinefield (Jul 6, 2002)

CBE ProLite with Shrewd scope & 4X lens


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Trophy Taker 7 pin, .019 pins


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

Spot Hogg Hogg-It :wink:


----------



## Zertec (Apr 3, 2005)

:shade: HHA OL-3D BOSS 19 should be more of it !!
May have to change though, sick of perfect scores :wink:


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sight & Scope*

Refer Signature


----------



## flinchmatic (Mar 12, 2004)

*Toxonics*

Toxonics TACKdriver (lite) with extreme 3-d 4 power drilled w/.019 fiber


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

CBE Quadlite, CR scope w/.19 up pin and LP Archery Pro light


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

HHA 5500 - No glass


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

3D - MBO Class - CBE Pro Lite with the custom bar, Classic Scope with a 4X lens and 0.019" clear fiber up pin with a Pro Light DX.

Spots - CBE 3D XL with a CR Apex scope and a 6X Brite Sight X View lens.


----------



## mike2112 (May 10, 2005)

I Sure Loc supreme with the sure loc black eagle scope 

Lens is .50 diopter.

Super peep as well 

No clarifier 

Nice set up.

Looking for a shrwed scope to compare to the sure loc scope. Up pin on it if anyone has one for sale.

Mike


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

Copper John A.N.T.S with a CR scope.


----------



## qualitymilk1 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Sword Acu-Site*



grouse said:


> Sword micro with 3rd plane. Tough as nails.


Same here! 

Sword Acu-Site Micro w/ 3rd Plane


----------



## mike atwell (Jan 28, 2003)

CBE MicroLite, CBE scope housing, 4x Feathervision lense with about 1/4" of .019 fiber optic


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Copper John ANTS with a CR scope with a 4X Exempler lens with an up pin.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

CBE Quad-lite and CBE's new scope.... I switched this year from another well known brand that I had used for years.... and I have to admit it was a good move... 

The new QuadLite is the best workmanship I've ever seen in this indrustry Joe is a true craftsman....


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Cbe*

I shoot a cbe 3-D XL in the MBR class, now and did when I shot MBO.


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

Trophy Ridge Micro Matrix with 3 pins.

I just like it


----------



## Mathewsfan (Feb 8, 2004)

Hoggernaut, 4x, green .019


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

Sure Loc Supreme 500 with Super Scope 4x lense


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Spot Hogg Hoggernaut 6x


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*Supershot*



Supershot said:


> I am using a CBE 3D ML with a shrewd scope


I've got the same setup.


----------



## Kman (Jan 29, 2005)

*Scope*

Sur loc Supreme 550 with apex 4x!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Sure Loc Supreme with a Shrewd 3X lens

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Hha 5000


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Silver Copper John A.N.T.S Evolution 2 W/Silver Shrewd 4X and LP Pro light


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

Sure-Loc Supreme 400 :shade: 

Picking up a CR Apex Scope next week


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Sight*

3D-MBR Class- Copper John Ants Evolution w/ Super Scope and "Wire Beads"


----------

